# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  The server could not load DCOM

## mona11

سلام.با openRowSet دارم یه کوئری اجرا میکنم.قبلا درست اجرا میشد اما الان این خطا رو میده:
Msg 7404, Level 16, State 2, Line 1
The server could not load DCOM.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما فایروال روی سیستم دارید؟
نوع Authentication مربوط به سرویس SQL Server شما چی هست؟ با SQL Authentication وصل می شوید یا Windows Authentication ؟

----------


## Touska

با سلام من هم همین مشکل رو دارم.

ابتدا به دیتابیس سرور از طریق Remote کانکت می کنم و سپس یک OpenRowSet اجرا میشه

ولی موقعی اون اول می خواد COnnect کنه این خطا رو میده

راستی روش هیچ گونه نرم افزار FireWall نصب نیست و همچنین فایروال خود ویندوز هم غیرفعال هست

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
این مساله دلائل زیاد و متنوعی می تونه داشته باشه... برای شروع، مطمئن بشید که NT-Service های RPC، DCOM Server Process Launcher و MS-DTC (این آخری رو مطمئن نیستم که در شرایط شما، SQL Server بهش نیاز داشته باشه یا نه) روی Remote Server، در حال اجرا هستن (در Control Panel مربوط به Services می تونید اینها رو بررسی کنید). در مرحله بعد، به Log File های SQL Server مراجعه کنید و برام دقیقا جزییات خطا رو بنویسید. ممکنه به هر دلیلی، سیستم اصلا توانایی CoInitialize کردن اون COM Server رو نداشته باشه و مجبور باشید، SQL Server رو روی ماشین مورد نظر از ابتدا نصب کنید... در حال حاضر نمی تونم راه حل دقیقی ارائه بدم، لطفا ابتدا مسائلی که عنوان کردم رو آزمایش کنید و نتیجه اش رو اعلام کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

